# Sinew stripping tool



## Amohkali (Oct 24, 2010)

Nicodemus, would you post a picture of your deer leg bone sinew stripping tool.  It has less flat edge/knife like point than mine, and I'd like to make Miss T one from her deer's leg bone.

Think I'll make her a little rattle from its hooves too; got it all stripped out and cleaned up this afternoon.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 26, 2010)

I just ran across this Wynn!!!!!! I'm tickled over your thoughtfulness!!!!!!!
Thank you SO much!!!!!









Here you are showing us how to get the "brisket" from my deer!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2010)

I`ll post some good pics of it tomorrow, Wynn.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 27, 2010)

that is a might fine gesture wynn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  sure TOMI will love it !!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2010)

Wynn, just got my gear outa the truck. Will take some good pics in the sunlight tomorrow, and post em here for you.


----------



## learnin2do (Nov 5, 2010)

How do you make the rattle?  That sounds neat!


----------



## oogachaka (Nov 8, 2010)

Is this tool used to scape the membrane and whatever meat is left over off of the fresh sinew before drying?

Ive seen people use a cannon bone split in half length ways.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 12, 2010)

Sorry for the slow response, Wynn. Here are the pics of mine. Make those edges about as dull as a butter knife. You don`t want it sharp. A bone cut on a wet, bloody hand hurts.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 12, 2010)

And the link to it in use.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=265049&highlight=sinew+removal


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 12, 2010)

nick, yall bring another critter to chehaw, me and the camera will be there  !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 12, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> nick, yall bring another critter to chehaw, me and the camera will be there  !!!





We`ll try to do that! And I`ll skin it with a flint flake too.


----------



## learnin2do (Nov 15, 2010)

How does it work?  I need a video.


----------



## Amohkali (Nov 16, 2010)

Hopefully I'll have time to mess with this in the next week or so; will be a little stove up, so should have a chance.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 16, 2010)

Amohkali said:


> will be a little stove up, QUOTE]
> 
> you OK Buddy ????


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 16, 2010)

What does "stove up" mean Wynn? are you OK? 
I'm a purty good nurse, so iffin you need something let me know OK?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 20, 2010)

ms tomi, stove up means stiff and sore . not a fun way to be !


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 22, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> ms tomi, stove up means stiff and sore . not a fun way to be !



Chris...you are a mess!!! I know WHAT it means.....I just wanted to know WHAT he had done to achieve that sensation!!!~!????


----------



## dutchman (Nov 22, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Chris...you are a mess!!! I know WHAT it means.....I just wanted to know WHAT he had done to achieve that sensation!!!~!????



I hear tell ol' Wynne had hisself a medical procedure late last week. That might well be the reason he's stove up.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 22, 2010)

dutchman said:


> I hear tell ol' Wynne had hisself a medical procedure late last week. That might well be the reason he's stove up.



You fellers sure are funnyyyyy!!!!
And I sure do hope Wynn is feeling better every day!!!!!


----------



## chief1941 (Nov 24, 2010)

time out. Did I missread this thread or did never miss nick say he was going to bring a critter abd skin it also. Does appear some people never learn.


----------

